# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Установлен мод изменения размера картинок

## Д.Срибный

Теперь при вставке изображений с внешних серверов происходит автоматическое уменьшение размера картинки до 400 пикселей шириной.
Для просмотра картинки в полном размере надо просто кликнуть на желтую полоску в верхней части изображения.

Я проверил - вроде бы все работает нормально. При возникновении проблем - прошу писать в эту ветку.

----------


## kfmut

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а сейчас этот мод работает? Что-то у меня картинки при первом просмотре сообщений грузятся "в полный рост" и только в следующий раз они появляются в формате 400px со спец.полосой, видимо, сразу берутся из кэша браузера. Браузер - Opera 9.64.

вот пример сообщения Ливия

----------


## Kasatka

у меня так же

----------

